# Karma and private messages



## bullseye (Oct 7, 2006)

Is it possible to give karma from the private message screens?  I am just starting to understand this karma thing, and it seems that a pm might be one of the most likely places to want to give someone karma, but the link seems to be missing when I view a pm.  Am I missing something?


----------



## kitchenelf (Oct 7, 2006)

Karma is not an option in PM's.  I understand though how you would want to give karma for a nice PM.


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

the rule is that all karma should flow to moi no matter what Ken says.


----------



## Buck (Oct 8, 2006)

So THAT's where all my karma has been going!  C'mon, Muddie, give it back or I'll not like you anymore.
Pthhhhhhhh!
Buck


----------



## mudbug (Oct 8, 2006)

Buck, stay outta the hot tub and we'll talk.


----------



## Katie H (Oct 8, 2006)

mudbug said:
			
		

> the rule is that all karma should flow to moi no matter what Ken says.


 
Vous?  

Buck who?


----------



## Reanie525i (Nov 4, 2006)

Hot tub - now thats KARMA!!!!


----------



## licia (Nov 4, 2006)

You can still click on a post and give Karma for whatever reason you want, right? I like to give for some pm's also.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2006)

licia said:
			
		

> You can still click on a post and give Karma for whatever reason you want, right? I like to give for some pm's also.


Yes licia,
any reason you want, you can karma for..I sometimes give for a PM too. It's like a little something extra for who I'm talking with.

kadesma


----------



## suzyQ3 (Nov 6, 2006)

Now I'm confused. Some say yes; some say no.


----------



## kadesma (Nov 6, 2006)

suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> Now I'm confused. Some say yes; some say no.


Suzy,
Karma is only from the page where you see the posters name. That is where you give the karma from. When I said that yes you could give karma it was  "for" a pm that you thought should have some. What I do is find the persons name go to where I see give karma, give it and let them know it is for the PM. Sorry if I muddied the waters.
kadesma


----------



## kitchenelf (Nov 6, 2006)

Clarify - you cannot give karma at the time you read a PM.  Karma can only be given to a post in any given thread. 

What kadesma was saying is if she likes a PM she will go hunt a post from that person and give karma that way - and thank them THERE for their PM.


----------

